# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Anuskloofjes of is het iets anders?

## anjavd1

Ik heb ongeveer anderhalf jaar diarree gehad. In mei heb ik een coloscopie en een rectoscopie gehad. Dit omdat ik de laatste maanden ook veel bloed verloor. Helderrood, zowel in toilet als op papier.
Ik had geen uitwendige aambeien, de kleine inwendige aambeien werden met infrarood behandeld. Uitwendig heb ik geen aambeien. De arts zei me dat het een huidprobleem was en dat ik veel vezels moet eten, veel water drinken en me niet wassen met zeep.
Ik volgde zijn raad op. Maar desondanks kwamen de bloedingen meer en meer voor. Nu bloed ik elke keer ik naar toilet ga. En als er stoelgang moet passeren heb ik extreme pijn (ik zou roepen van de pijn, heb zelfs al eens gehad dat ik duizelig was van de pijn of het bloedverlies, dat ik niet meer kon stappen van de pijn). Ik dacht toen dat het anale kloofjes waren en ging bij de apotheker om zalf (trianal). Dit om de pijn wat te verzachten. Het verzacht de pijn iet of wat, maar het geneest niet. Nu vandaag moest ik bij de controle arts zijn, die vertelde me dat het nog iets anders kon zijn (de naam ben ik helaas vergeten - actami????? of zoiets). Dit zou perfect te behandelen zijn met medicatie. Heeft iemand een idee wat dit zou kunnen zijn?

----------


## christel1

Kan je de juiste naam van de aandoening nog eens doorgeven want actami ??? vind ik niet op googel dus het zal waarschijnlijk een andere aandoening zijn. 
Wat heel goed is voor inwendige aambeien is cosi anal en je kan dit verkrijgen bij de apotheker en het verzacht ook de pijn als je naar het toilet moet gaan, is het echter iets anders dan is er andere medicatie aangewezen, de cosi anal bestaat in suppo's en die moet je dan een paar dagen gebruiken en daarna zouden de klachten beter moeten zijn. In ieder geval laat iets weten over welke aandoening je juist hebt zodat we je kunnen verder helpen 
MVG

----------


## anjavd1

Das zowat het probleem, ik kan me de juiste naam niet meer herinneren. Heb vandaag van de apotheker Daflon gekregen. De pijn is nu iets draaglijker tussendoor, naar het toilet gaan is nog steeds heel pijnlijk. De apotheker raadde me aan om volgende week toch eens naar de huisarts te gaan. (Deze week is die met verlof).

----------


## vandenberg1124

I know this is an old post but I still would like to respond to this post

----------


## anjavd1

Ondertussen zijn we inderdaad al een paar maanden verder.
Ik heb een operatie gehad.
Ik had een diepe anuskloof met daarnaast 2 kanjers van aambeien.
De eerste weken na de operatie waren nog pijnlijk maar de pijn was enkel nog bij de ontlasting. 
De wonde moest ook heel goed verzorgd worden.
De rest van de dag had ik geen pijn meer.
Nu heb ik geen last meer van kloofjes of aambeien.
Ik moet wel nog opletten wanneer ik moeilijke ontlasting heb gehad of net diarree.
Dan ontsmet ik de anus en de pijn verdwijnt.
Ik hoop dat dit niet meer terugkomt want het is héél pijnlijk.

----------

